# The perfect flame.....



## Donn2390 (Dec 11, 2008)

I recently had a gas insert installed, and so far I love it.. One question I have is getting the perfect flame color. The instructions aren't clear as to what color  I want..? When it is warmed up to temp, I have mostly yellow, with a couple of blue spots. Do I adjust the air mixture so the blue just disapears, or do I want some blue.. I want this beauty being as efficient as it can possibly be.    Thank you for any help you can provide...


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds like it is running fine. I would not mess with it. If you change the air you could end up making it soot black crap all over the inside.


----------



## stovetechri (Dec 12, 2008)

you probably have natural gas right?  your shutter sould be closed for most fireplaces (less air).  ng flames look blue at first but get yellower as it heats up,  this is normal.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2008)

You don't mention what insert you have, but most of them (NG) are factory set. If the shutter loosened during shipment, refer to the manual.
Should be something in there labelled "Aeration" or Flame Appearance."
As a rule of thunb, we don't close NG less than 3/16 - unless the manual specifies less.
LP is a whole nuther story & can (& should) be opened up almost all the way.
Most flames I've seen have a little bit of blue coming off the burner holes & then yellow out. 
If your flames are dark orange with black tips, open the shutter, or you'll get a nasty sooting situation - BOTH in the firebox & on your cap/siding...
HTH


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd adjust it until you think it looks perfect visually. A little blue at the bottom is what I adjust my NG units to at home and I'm careful to watch that the flames don't get dark red at the very tips.

If you have to clean the glass more than once a year then you're too rich (not enough primary air). If you're cleaning your glass every month then I'd watch the side of your house if you have a horizontal termination. Sometimes soot will actually build up on the side of the house and repainting is about the only way to cover it.


----------

